# Horsemart - what sort of MORONS run this!



## JanetGeorge (29 October 2012)

Who else got the e-mail - encouraging dopey parents to buy their horse-mad kid a cheap horse for Christmas???

A couple picked out from their listings for this 'promotional' e-mail:




			For only £300 in South East, Surrey: 
At 2 years 2 months, Whiskey is halter trained. He can be led and tied,etc etc etc
		
Click to expand...

  And - of course - he's totally unsuitable for some horse-mad kid with no experience and moronic parents!


----------



## FairyLights (29 October 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 October 2012)

I just got the same email and started a thread on another forum, so stupid horses do not make good presents, they should stop this I did think of emailing them saying how dangerous this kind of thing can be as the ponies featured are very cheap.


----------



## angrovestud (30 October 2012)

Horsemart this is a cheap trick advert for a company that make there money from horses its tatty low life and not on I for one will never use Horsemart again !!!


----------



## horseykitty (30 October 2012)

You beat me to it JanetGeorge - this made my blood boil when I received it yesterday. As a member of the horsemart community I posted about the advert on it's feedback forum but I've had no response from them yet.

'A horse for Christmas, why not?' and 'Horses below £500 make a great Christmas present!'

Is just so wrong, I can't believe that they would send an advert such as this out. Totally irresponsible, and I feel so sorry for the poor little mites who are being advertised for less than the price of some mobile phones.


----------



## Luci07 (31 October 2012)

you are all so wrong...! didn't you see the other ad which offered a payment plan to cover all the ensuing costs.?..and advice lines?..and insurance..?

oh you didn't..must have been dreaming. Horsemart. What utter idiots they are and how completely irresponsible.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (31 October 2012)

advice line and insurance, well that makes it all fine then. There is a ridiculous amount of people with no clue buying ponies just now because they are so cheap. Then kids have a few lessons and they think they know it all. An advice line isn't going to give them all the knowledge they need to look after a horse. It also won't be much good to them when they end up with a totally unsuitable animal. some of these people are an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (1 November 2012)

I emailed them last week to complain and surprise, surprise, no reply !!


----------



## Star_Chaser (1 November 2012)

Did wonder if it was sent out by a now disgruntled ex employee doing their last farewell gesture... even the biggest numpty wouldn't suggest that any animal is an ideal christmas present unless they are looking for returns to resell in January


----------



## Tuffles 23 (1 November 2012)

Not had this one but but may send a very strong email anyway 
Its very very wrong


----------



## Hunter93 (1 November 2012)

I was disgusted to read on and horse fb page "puppies ready for Christmas gifts " DISGUSTING - the fact that I was the only one that commented !


----------



## josie_s (1 November 2012)

I just new what this was about by reading the title.
I got said email yesterday and thought the very same thing, Do they have a screw loose or what?


----------



## Girlychu (8 November 2012)

Ye Gods....utterly moronic.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (8 November 2012)

I thought it must have been sarcasm in an attempt to highlight the stupidity of such an idea... wtf Horsemart! words fail me


----------



## HelBel (13 November 2012)

Novice children being bought young, inexperienced horses because they can 'learn together' !!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhh &#128545; not cool!! X


----------

